# Hog traps



## Hunt/Fish is a must (Jan 16, 2019)

I am looking to purchase some hog traps but do not know where to begin. I live in Terrell County Georgia. Can any one point me in the right direction. It seems that wild pork has grown on the family. Thank you.


----------



## flingin1 (Jan 16, 2019)

If you have Facebook check market place or craigslist.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 16, 2019)

I got one from tractor supply.


----------



## sleepr71 (Jan 16, 2019)

Probably simplest to get a 4x4x8 “Box” style trap like KMckinney^^^ showed you. If you’re just after meat..why not just shoot them,instead of trapping?


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 17, 2019)

sleepr71 said:


> Probably simplest to get a 4x4x8 “Box” style trap like KMckinney^^^ showed you. If you’re just after meat..why not just shoot them,instead of trapping?


The trap I don’t have sit and wait. 
I got the doors open and put corn in it every other day. They are going in it. Will trap some more soon.  Easy meat.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 17, 2019)

I will show how I do a trigger in this thread when I set it again. 
Don’t need it but I feel it helps.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 22, 2019)

Ok this is how I hold the doors open to get them to going in with feed.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 22, 2019)

This is a trigger I made to the middle door. Not needed but I like doing it. U can see I still have the door holder in place. I take it out letting the 2 outside doors go down. The trigger is on the middle door.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 22, 2019)

Hogs can still go in after one or more are caught.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 22, 2019)

This is the bait.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 22, 2019)

I mix the jam in the corn. Put little on the outside pour the rest in.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 22, 2019)

Finished looking set. 
Wish me luck tonite.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 22, 2019)

I need 5 more of these. ?


----------



## antharper (Jan 22, 2019)

Good luck , take us a picture in the morning ! Thanks for sharing !


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 22, 2019)

antharper said:


> Good luck , take us a picture in the morning ! Thanks for sharing !


They have been there. May have one now. ?
I’ll look in the am.


----------



## antharper (Jan 23, 2019)

Must not of been hungry !


----------



## RootConservative (Jan 23, 2019)

I personally use Corral Traps with high success.  Here's a link provided by Georgia DNR.
https://georgiawildlife.com/sites/d.../HogCorralTraps_AgriLifeExtension_TexasAM.pdf


----------



## j_seph (Jan 23, 2019)

sleepr71 said:


> Probably simplest to get a 4x4x8 “Box” style trap like KMckinney^^^ showed you. If you’re just after meat..why not just shoot them,instead of trapping?


You will get more hogs by trap and dogs than hunting


----------



## j_seph (Jan 23, 2019)

j_seph said:


> You will get more hogs by trap and dogs than hunting


unless it is some night thermal stuff maybe


----------



## RootConservative (Jan 23, 2019)

I keep the panels open when I'm not going to be around to check it.  During those times I use normal corn.  However, when I'm ready to bait the trap I always have one five gallon bucket filled 2/3 corn then I pour strawberry cool aide and a bunch of yeast and fill with water leaving about 1.5" for air and close the top.  Then I put it somewhere that gets a lot of sunlight.  I leave this concoction baking for 5-6 weeks before re baiting the trap for my next catch.  This is the formula I use and catch anywhere from a couple pigs up to 26 (most at one time).


----------



## bfriendly (Jan 25, 2019)

That is a very cool looking trap and I like the three doors......but I would probably set 2 together with one trigger. With only one door open it may be a squeeze for a BIG hog, maybe. Still, LOVE it!  Show us some pics! Any luck yet?


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 25, 2019)

bfriendly said:


> That is a very cool looking trap and I like the three doors......but I would probably set 2 together with one trigger. With only one door open it may be a squeeze for a BIG hog, maybe. Still, LOVE it!  Show us some pics! Any luck yet?


The rain the othe night washed my corn out. I have the trap in a run off beside the road. 
They got to eat behind it where it washed to. ?


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 25, 2019)

Got these 2 about a month ago.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 25, 2019)

24 hours after getting the trap.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 25, 2019)

In less than a year. Bet we have caught 20. 
Some without the trigger. They just rutted into it.


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 7, 2019)

We keep it open for awhile with corn ?


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 7, 2019)

22 mag time.


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 7, 2019)

I just threw him in the back of the truck.


----------



## mallardsx2 (Feb 8, 2019)

Nice! Thats a lot of sausage. Keep up the good work.


----------



## antharper (Feb 10, 2019)

kmckinnie said:


> View attachment 958370We keep it open for awhile with corn ?


Good job ,


kmckinnie said:


> View attachment 958372I just threw him in the back of the truck.


Tell BKW congrats !


----------



## Okie Hog (Feb 10, 2019)

Good job of hog trapping.   BTW:   i like your trigger, think i'll copy it.


----------



## bfriendly (Feb 11, 2019)

Way to go man!! Nothing wrong with this kind of trap! LOVE IT!!


----------



## mguthrie (Feb 11, 2019)

Okie Hog said:


> Good job of hog trapping.   BTW:   i like your trigger, think i'll copy it.


We have a trap on our club like this. The owner welded a similar style trigger. It looks like kmacs was done by a Carpenter


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 11, 2019)

I have caught them with out the trigger. They have just push it up and walk in.


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 11, 2019)

See how I held the doors up in last pic. Took a stick and slid it thru. You can do that to get them use to it.


----------



## longrangedog (Feb 11, 2019)

Gogators1856 said:


> I personally use Corral Traps with high success.  Here's a link provided by Georgia DNR.
> https://georgiawildlife.com/sites/d.../HogCorralTraps_AgriLifeExtension_TexasAM.pdf



I have caught 24 hogs in the last 6 months using a corral trap. You tube has all the info you need to construct and use. Total cost for materials less than $150.


----------



## Anthony61 (Feb 12, 2019)

What commercial brands of hog traps are most popular?  Does anyone prefer the JagerPro system? In other words some type of remote automation to close the trap door?


----------



## king george (Feb 13, 2019)

Corral trap, we caught the whole tribe in 3 days!! Worked flawlessly!!????


----------



## HogKillaDNR (Aug 22, 2021)

kmckinnie said:


> View attachment 95690424 hours after getting the trap. View attachment 956904


 
Are you still trapping pigs?


----------



## gawildlife (Aug 22, 2021)

kmckinnie said:


> Hogs can still go in after one or more are caught.



But they won't.

That's a fine trap for occasional meat but you'll educate far more than you'll ever catch. When time comes for eradication you'll regret educating them.


----------



## kmckinnie (Aug 23, 2021)

HogKillaDNR said:


> Are you still trapping pigs?


Yes when I have time. Got some now that need to be caught. They the right size.


----------



## kmckinnie (Aug 23, 2021)

gawildlife said:


> But they won't.
> 
> That's a fine trap for occasional meat but you'll educate far more than you'll ever catch. When time comes for eradication you'll regret educating them.


we have had camera on it and seen some go in. 
The ones we educated regret going in. 
Guess the smart ones we will just shoot. can’t never get rid of them around here to many swamps and the land is so vast. 
I was just showing folks how to use the cheap T/S hog trap. 
Funny thing is it seems like I catch all most every hog in the groups different nights. My trouble is 1trap and so many hogs. And time. 
The net system they say is the bomb and cheap.


----------



## longrangedog (Aug 23, 2021)

You can make a nice corral trap for $400 while the Pig Brig (net) is $2000. Difference is when it is time to move the trap. The net looks like it would be a lot easier and quicker to move. My concern with the Pig Brig is that we get bears in our pig traps. In a corral trap they can climb over the wire and get out and maybe bend the wire panel. How will the net look after the bear gets out? I don't know.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Aug 23, 2021)

I was going to say the Pig Brig too...way cheaper than those steel complicated traps with remote triggers and you don't have to stay up all night watching...

https://pigbrig.com

I'm getting one of these for my club after the season...


----------



## sleepr71 (Aug 23, 2021)

I think a Bear will hop over & out of any enclosure,with an open top…in about 2 seconds?. Now..a 4-500 lb version May bend t-posts …something is going somewhere !!


----------



## Okie Hog (Aug 25, 2021)

kmckinnie said:


> I take it out letting the 2 outside doors go down. The trigger is on the middle door.



That's a very good door trigger.   Think i'll try it.


----------



## HogKillaDNR (Aug 25, 2021)

I'll use those circle hooks in plywood for the Paracord


----------

